# Beginner Articles



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd like everybody to post their favorite beginner aquarium/fish/planted tank articles here. This will be a good resource for potential new SWOAPE members, but I'm mainly concerned with getting my friend Jody started with a low maintenance tank.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am a fan of the Power point file that tom used for his presentation. I have it on my computer, try and find a host for it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you email it to me? If it's not to big I'll toss it on my server.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh goody! I read so many articles before I got started that that should be fun going through the ones I bookmarked to post them here for you. Rex Griggs' stands out as a good all-around basic one. I will go through my the bookmarks in the next couple of days and post them here.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are some links I have to planted aquaria. In my opinion it would be best to start with the first one and read through them. They get more complicated the further down the list they go.

Here is probably one of the best beginner articles for those new to the hobby! I handed some of these booklets out at our September meeting.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

As Dineen said, Rex's site is pretty good also. Rex tells it like it is so some may be offended by him. If so, there are plenty of other sites out there.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/

The following sites are a bit older and don't mention adding phosphates, but they are still worth a read.

Chuck Gadd's site has a downloadable calculator in the articles section: 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/index.htm

Here's an article by George Booth: 
http://faq.thekrib.com/plant-survival.html

Don't forget the links to Tom's EI dosing.

High light tanks: 
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1

Non-CO2 tanks: 
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395

This link may not be great for beginners but it is good for the more seasoned:

http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Chemicals/chemicals.html#Phosphate%20from%20Fleet%20Enema


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

*Dan Quakenbush's Low-Tech Natural Aquarium Guide*, he uses kitty litter as a substrate, but he's got great information aside from that. This is the link to part one, there are links to other parts at the end of the page.
http://www.malloftheworld.com/aquarium/part1.htm

Chuck's site also has a Nutrient Deficiency ID table: 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm

Matt already posted the Rex Grigg site (who mentions Dan Q). I have many others, but in reviewing them, they aren't that great, now that I know more or they are hard to navigate (frames).


----------



## gt3guru (Feb 2, 2006)

Warning signs of Nutrient Deficiency
Nutrient Deficiency in a Planted Tank


----------

